# Please help a new guy with his new 30g!



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. New to the forum and kida new to fish keeping. Had tanks growing up so I know how to setup and maintain, but not so familiar with a lot of species. Also I never had real plants or inverts so I need some advice!

I got a 30gal off craigslist. I cleaned it with a vinegar/water solution and it looks brand new. Should I do anything else to make sure my tank is disease free? It came with a top fin 30 filter but I was going to get a whisper 40 or 60. Also I threw out the old filter media since I was unsure how long ago it was used and what was on it.

I want to make this a really nice tank with plenty of rocks, driftwood and plants. I was also going to paint the back of the tank black so I don’t have to deal with backgrounds and tape.

So here is where I need your help! What plants do you suggest for a beginner (I don’t want to have to go crazy with lighting, but I plan on doing a DIY co2 setup)? And what should I stock? I am in love with the clown loaches at the LFS but fear I cannot have them in my tank since they get so big (won’t be able to upgrade the tank for at least a year). So I was thinking 4-6 yoyo’s? But what would work with them.

If loaches are a no go then what about cichlids? What could I keep in a 30g? Any other suggestions? What kind of shrimp?
Sorry about the long post with ‘noobish’ questions. I just want to get the tank started in September and I greatly appreciate the knowledge and opinions of other people so Im asking a lot so I can try and learn a lot.

P.S- I remember cycling tanks and I have read about it and understand. I would want to cycle with my live plants and some gravel/filter media from my friend’s tank.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

I suspect you have cleaned the tank thoroughly, and I agree, throw away the filter media.

My first suggestion is to forget the CO2 bit as that sets up a totally different "balance" need. There is a 4-part series (what we call "stickies" ) at the head of the Aquarium Plants section that outlines my method for a low-tech natural planted tank. Rather than repeat bits of that, perhaps you could have a read. It will explain better. And the photos of my aquaria [under "Aquariums" below my name on the left] shows the results of that method.

On the filter, as it mentions in that series, filtration should be solely based on the needs of the fish. But before we can consider which fish, what are your water parameters out of the tap (assuming that is your source water)? Hardness [your water company can tell you this, perhaps on their website] and pH (they again, or a test kit, a pH test is good to have around). Also, it is useful to test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate--some water supplies have one or more of these and it is helpful to know ahead of time. A test kit for these three things plus pH is a good investment; API make a combo.

I agree, a 30g is much too small for clown loaches. Yo Yo Loach is getting closer, but at 6 inches they should have a 48-inch aquarium. And all loaches are shoaling fish that need to be in groups, so when deciding on shoaling fish always bear in mind that you need several of them. We have fish profiles here, second tab from the left in the blue bar at the top, or in posts you can click on the shaded name to see that fish's profile.

Cichlids are possible, but only the dwarf SA species in a 30g. Perhaps a pair as "centrepiece" with characins, catfish, etc? But here again, not knowing the water parameters makes it impossible to start deciding on these.

Hope this starts you off, I will have more when I know the parameters.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

*Here they are*

Sorry it took so long, just crazy getting ready to move. I have spent more time online and at the LFS's and im super excited but i can still use your help.

It also took long cause i needed a test kit:lol:

Ok so my ph is 7.2 Ammonia between .25-.50ppm, probly closer to the .25 side. Nitrate and Nitrite both 0ppm. This is from the tap, however i am moving, but not too far so shouldnt be that much of a difference.

I found a guy at the LFS that seems very down to earth and helpful. It seems he knows what he is talking about. I really like cichlids but im sared my small tank size and ph levels may not work. Dont really wanna have only a breeding pair either. If cant do that then i wanna community, maybe like 10 tigerbarbs and some other things????

Glad you said do away with the co2, and i read those other threads. I was looking at a plant package at sweetaquatics.com. They seem very helpful, they said they will help me pick out the plants depending on my substrate, lighting and fish.....the problem is i dont have anything yet.

So I really just think i am over thinking everything and stressing out. Im just super excited to have fish again. One day I get a game plan to keep a community of this with some inverts then the next day im leaning toward something else.

Ok Im sorry I keep blabing. Everyone just says get what you like but I wanna make sure I start right, so there is less stress on the fish, and myself

Thanks for your help


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Finding out the hardness of your tap water (or where you will be moving to) from the water board will help. Some fish need hard basic water, others need soft acidic water, still others can adapt somewhat as long as it is not extreme.

Once you know the water parameters (tap water), it will be easier to decide on fish. Plants are generally adaptable. Tiger barbs are not really "community" fish but a group of 10 (that's a good number for this species) in a 30g would work, with maybe a group of 5 of one of the smaller loaches for the bottom level. We have fish profiles here, second tab from the left in the blue bar at the top, where you can find out about many fish, their water requirements, compatibility, tank size, etc.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

*Here they are*

Well im in philadelphia and just moving right outside the city, and it looks like the same water co supplys the water there. So my parameters should be about the same. It says my water is moderately hard, "The hardness of Philadelphia's tap water is typically around 100 to 150 parts-per-million, which translate to about 6 to 9 grains per gallon."

I gave up on loaches, my LFS only really have clowns and I dont wanna shove fish in the tank that are gonna be unhappy. So Im interestedon some type of dwarf cichlids, i like your idea of a pair as a centerpiece.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello, neighbor. I'm right outside of Philadelphia too. Langhorne, PA. I can suggest a few other LFS once you move that might be good for finding a variety of fish. Some LFS have loaches that will fit your 30g nicely.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello Lisa!

I will b moving to Feasterville-Trevose, right by route 1 and street road if you know where that is. The lonly LFS i have really been to outside the chains is The Hidden Reef. Where might you suggest?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I grew up in Bensalem, moved to Feasterville-Trevose for a year then bought a house in Langhorne  I know exactly where you are. small world. I personally won't shop at the Hidden Reef anymore except for dry goods. It went under new management about 8 months ago, and ever since then whenever I go into their freshwater fish section, I see dead or sick fish. The last few fish I bought there have died and they have no guarantee. There are several places around that are pretty good. Petland (not the best but healthy tanks but small variety) is pretty good and they have buy 1 get 1 every Wednesday. They are located in Levittown(?) by the old WalMart. There is a place in Bristol called The Fish Factory. It's kind of hit or miss with them, but i've never had an issue with fish purchased from there. There is a place in NJ about 15 minutes away (Take route 1 to 29) called Allquatics. I got my angelfish there who happened to be the male to my female ( ;-) ) and I ended up with a breeding pair. I also got my albino bistlenose pleco there that is doing wonderful. Also, if they don't have something in stock that you are looking for, they will special order it for you. If you're willing to drive about 35 minutes, there's a place called Captain Nemo's in East Norriton (down the Turnpike). They have a very nice selection and a nice shark tank inthe middle of the store that is quite entertaining. I've only gotten my Zebra Loaches there, but all 8 are doing great.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I didnt know that about the hidden reef. My friend and his dad went there for years, even before they moved out of phildalephia. I heard the owner was really nice but took a bad hit when the old store caught fire, I guess now the new management is worse. I went to nemos, and did like them alot, but it just seems that each and every store has some good and some bad. I didnt really like the people working there when I went. The sharks were pretty amazing.

My boss may let me out of work early since we are slow today, maybe Ill take a trip to NJ. Weird I never saw or heard of the Fish Factory even though i know exactly where it is, Im actually down the street from it right now!

Thanks for the info, now just to decide what I wanna get.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Well im in philadelphia and just moving right outside the city, and it looks like the same water co supplys the water there. So my parameters should be about the same. It says my water is moderately hard, "The hardness of Philadelphia's tap water is typically around 100 to 150 parts-per-million, which translate to about 6 to 9 grains per gallon."
> 
> I gave up on loaches, my LFS only really have clowns and I dont wanna shove fish in the tank that are gonna be unhappy. So Im interestedon some type of dwarf cichlids, i like your idea of a pair as a centerpiece.


The hardness equate to soft/moderately hard, about 7-8 dGH, so that's quite good. With a pH of 7.2 your aquarium pH should lower a bit through biologicaly actions. Adding some wood would help this.

Lisa has you set on stores, so that's good. And as she mentions, there are a couple of suitable loaches for a 30g. The dwarf loach would work, or Botia striata (Zebra loach). Check out the profiles (click on the shaded name) and see if you like either.

With this hardness and pH you have a pretty good field to select from. But I would go one way or the other; either soft slightly acidic water fish (with the pH lowering below 7), or harder basic water (livebearers). Obviously there are more options with soft slightly acidic. And South American dwarf cichlids are possible.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

*Thanks Guys*

Great guys, thanks for all the info! Allthough cichlids may be nice, im thinking that i should wait for a larger tank down the road. The Zebras look amazing! So maybe Ill see if they are avaible. 5 of them will be good in a 30? With someting nice swimming above them I think it would look great! Are plecos gonna be ok on the bottom with them, it just kinda seems alot when the zebras get full size?

This is the plant package I was looking at, its supposed to plant a 30g. http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=146_148&products_id=264

1 Sword (Med or Potted)

2 Potted Foreground (can be substituted for microsword portions)
1 Med Bare Root Anubias
2 Bunch Plants
5 Vallisneria
1 Aponogeton Bulb with sprouts
2 Med Bare Root Cryptocorynes 

1 Potted Cryptocoryne (priced at $3.50 or lower)

2 Miscellaneous plant (choose from dwarf lily, java fern, java fern windelov, java fern narrowleaf, moss ball, spatterdock, banana plant, dwarf onion plant)


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Byron can guide you better if the Zebras will be okay with Plecos in a 30g (how many plecos?), but I just wanted to let you know that I got my Zebras at Captain Nemo's and all are doing very well. I bought all they had about a month ago (8 ), so if you decide to go there, give them a quick call before making the drive ;-)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

On the Zebra loaches, yes, five in a 30g is good and the limit. Provide lots of wood hiding spots as mentioned in the profile. If the pleco is one of the smaller species (max at 3-4 inches), OK with one. But some of them get 12-18 inches. You might want to hold off on a pleco.

The plant package looks good. On the last item, the choices, if it were me I would choose the Java Fern windelov and either the Spatterdock (which is Nuphar japonica) or the dwarf lily (Nuphar species, not sure which it might be). The JF windelov is a stunning relatively new variety of Java Fern [named "windelov" in honour of the founder of Tropica nurseries, Holger Windelov] with lacy leaves. These attach to wood or rock, same as Anubias.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds great! should i be concerned of anytype of rock changing the water parameters? Looks like tiger barbs would go good with the loaches. but 8 or so would be alot with 5 loaches right? Oh and if there is one thing i learned from online research is to be aware of the plecos you get, since most are labled wrong and tend to grow alot bigger then their owners expect.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Sounds great! should i be concerned of anytype of rock changing the water parameters? Looks like tiger barbs would go good with the loaches. but 8 or so would be alot with 5 loaches right? Oh and if there is one thing i learned from online research is to be aware of the plecos you get, since most are labled wrong and tend to grow alot bigger then their owners expect.


A caution on the Tiger Barb. This is not a community fish except in a large (4+ feet) tank. They do well with loaches though. So in your 30g, a group of 10 Tigers and 5 loaches could be quite a display--all striped fish. But nothing else. Just so you know; if this is the display you'd like, go for it, it will be spectacular. Tigers are very attractive barbs, just nippy (10+ will lessen that within the group) and they do not always tolerate other fish. But on their own in a 30g (with loaches), fine. Lots of plants, and wood or rock caves for the loaches. The substrate could be gravel, suited to the loach's natural habitat.

On the rock, if it is calcareous it will raise the hardness and pH. Calcareous rocks are limestone, dolomite, marble, lava; and coral. Inert rocks are fine. A test for calcium is to put a couple drops of acid on the rock and if it fizzes or foams, it is calcareous. Some suggest vinegar for the acid, but it really isn't strong enough. The Regent #1 [or is it #2?] in the Nitrate test kit is an acid and better to use. Granite, shale, quartz rock is fine, or should be.

Byron.


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree with Byron on the Java Fern Windelov.I've got it in my 37g and i really like it.The Dwarf Lily is listed under Nymphaea Stellata.I just ordered one for my 50g.it looks like an interesting plant as well and should be a nice contrast to the others.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok so im between the loach/barb tank. That just sounds amazing to me, and if i can only do those 2 then so be it. But maybe i wanna get a bunch of companions for the loaches. Any suggestions of what to read up on and check out?


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

bigehugedome said:


> Ok so im between the loach/barb tank. That just sounds amazing to me, and if i can only do those 2 then so be it. But maybe i wanna get a bunch of companions for the loaches. Any suggestions of what to read up on and check out?


 
I would say just start reading through some of the profiles. I think in a 30 gallon tank, maybe just the loaches on the bottom. The barbs will be active enough above to make the tank seem quite full. They are character's seriously. Mine are currently sun bathing in a chorus line. I know, weird right? They really are so much fun to watch and keep a person and a few Rottweiler's entertained for hours watching them. I just don't get sick of them.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Agree, a group of 5-6 loaches (of the same species) will be it for the bottom, they need their space, and hiding spots remember. The Tigers up top. Or if you want more variety, forget the Tigers and select a couple different species of rasbora; you can have 6 of each species (these are all shoaling fish, must bein a group) and 3-4 species in a 30g. But not with the Tigers. They limit you. They are on their own (aside from loaches).


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks SO much everyone! I think Im gonna take Lisas advice and get zebras from Nemos if they have/can get them. And Ill just have to check out other fish instead of the barbs. Oneeeee laaaaast question, (for now at least). Since the loaches prone to ICH should i get them first and make sure they are ok before adding others or get them later and quarantine them. I know Lisa said Nemos is pretty clean but I dont wanna take chances.

Once again thanks so much for all the help. Cant wait to get started in less than 2 weeks, Ill post pics and keep updates s you all can see how much you guys helped me. I know they may not be as pretty as other tanks here but at least the fish will be happy!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to Captain Nemo's today  I'll check out their loaches for you and let you know how they look and how much they are.

I would add the loaches last. Loaches can be a bit sensitive to new setups and should only be added to established tanks. As long as this tank is planted, you can stock SLOWLY right away.

I just went back and read through some of your earlier posts. My opinion on painting the background black is that eventually the paint will start to chip away and will eventually need to be replainted. That does not sound like a fun task once that happens ;-) What I did for my 120g is I went to WalMart and for $12 bought a huge roll of the darkest black window tint and put the window tint on as the background. It was easyto apply and it clings to the tank extremely well. This not allow water to get behind it like what can happen with a poster if you're not careful. Just my opinion and thought I'd share my experience with you. I love the window tint and it has worked out perfectly for me.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool Lisa let me know!!! My girlfriend and I are hopefully going to check out petland and the fish factory today and maybe the place in NJ. Hopefully find time to pick out plants today too.

Just looking at the profiles here im thinking, 5-6 zebra loaches (5 if i get a pleco, my girlfriend LOVES them so i donno if i can say no), a shoal of black ruby or cherry barbs, and some kind of rasbora. If that would work. I dont think the pics of rasbora do them any justice so i wanna check them out in person.

And another question about cycling. On the guide here it says not to plant before you cycle unless you know what your doing, and i dont when it comes to plants. I can get gravel from a friends tank, and he also uses tetra safe start. Says it works wonders. Should I do that first, then add plants, then add fish? 

Im thinking of getting the whisper 60, and just keepeing the flow low since these fish like calmer waters, unless you think its too muchl and i should get the 40.

And i just read so many different things about cycling.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Let me save you a trip. Petland does not have Black Ruby Barbs. They also do not have Rasbora or loaches. They MIGHT have Cherry Barbs. I've never personally checked for them so I can't tell you for sure. Like I said, they're variety is lacking. They mainly have livebearers. I get my Rummynose Tetras, Cardinals tetras, and Bolivian Rams there. I was at Fish Factory last week and they had Cherry Barbs and Black Ruby Barbs at the time. To me, the black Roby Barbs didn't look the best at the time though. They may have gotten a new shipment since then though. The only loach they had was a few Kuhli Loaches. Nemo's obviously carried the Zebra Loaches, but I do not know if they had the others as I was only there once about a month ago. However, if you do have the free time, check them all out. Something might catch your eye that you like then you can always come back here to ask questions about it  Have fun!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Cool Lisa let me know!!! My girlfriend and I are hopefully going to check out petland and the fish factory today and maybe the place in NJ. Hopefully find time to pick out plants today too.
> 
> Just looking at the profiles here im thinking, 5-6 zebra loaches (5 if i get a pleco, my girlfriend LOVES them so i donno if i can say no), a shoal of black ruby or cherry barbs, and some kind of rasbora. If that would work. I dont think the pics of rasbora do them any justice so i wanna check them out in person.
> 
> ...


The pleco will be fine, but just make sure you get a small one. The "common" pleco attains 18 inches and is out of the question. Not only will it be stressed and sick, it will devastate a small tank. They have a significant impact on bioload, significant. There are some cute small species, 3-4 inches. Very expensive usually. But worth the wait and hunting around.

Have you checked the photos in our profiles? They will be reasonably close to the actual fish, I spend hours finding the best photos I can. Also, in store tanks most fish will appear washed out, rather drab and colourless. It is best to know what each will actually look like before you go to storees. Fish are usually under stress in stor tanks, and stressed fish lose their colour in varying degrees.

Where is this guide here that says not to plant before cycling? That is rubbish. Planting a new aquarium the first day allows you to put a few fish in the first day and there will be no cycling issues. Just have lots of plants (not one or two), and very few fish. I've explained how this works dozens of time, but will again if you ask.

"Seeding" a tank with bacteria--which is what using your friends gravel and SafeStart is--is OK but in planted tanks not necessary. And a caution on the gravel, it will contain anything in your friend's tank, good and also bad bacteria, pathogens, who knows what. I personally would never use wet material from someone else's or a store's tank solely for this reason.

SafeStart is a biological supplement to quick-start the nitrification bacteria. In non-planted tanks I use it (actually use Seachem's Stability, much the same stuff, 100% bacteria). With plants it is not necessary, but if you want to spend the money, it can't hurt.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

If I came off sounding rude about the profiles I really didn’t mean too! I can see that you are a very big contributor to this site, and the profiles are amazing. I guess what I meant is that It may be hard to tell if you like a fish without actually seeing it in person. Although I do here ya on them not showing their full beauty while they are stressed in the stores. I didn’t mean to sound rude, I greatly appreciate all the help you (and everyone else) have given me.

And I thought it said in the cycling guide not to plant unless you are experienced with plants already. Not that it’s a bad method or shouldn’t be done. Maybe I read it somewhere else. I have been reading a lot and just trying to get facts from more experienced rather than just believing everything I see on the internet.

And thanks for more good news on the pleco, Ill make sure I pick out the best one, plus I don’t need him right away. And good to know about the cycling, I guess water, substrate and wood can go in Sunday and hopefully I can get plants that Monday.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Agree. Rubbish. You can fill yuor tank and plant the same day. When starting from scratch, I would fill your tank 1/2-3/4 the way up with water, plant it how you like it, then fill the rest of the way. This also prevents you from getting completely soaked, wihch I guess is inevitable anyway. Depending on how heavily it is planted (which looks moderately planted from the look of your selection) you can add a few fish and monitor your water parameters closely. If after 3-5 days you see now spike in ammonia, NO2, and NO3, add a few more fish.

Also, since you're ordering from Sweet Aquatics, take some time to check out their driftwood as well. They usually have some nice selections and they are way cheaper than any LFS(local fish store) around. I got 5 nice pieces for about $20-$25 total. Sweet Aquatics even sawed a piece flat for me on one end so it would stand up, as this was the look I was going for. 

A Bristlenose Pleco would be a nice addition to a 30g. I have an Albino BN pleco and with my black gravel and black background and he is quite a nice contrast. I love Plecos too and agree with your girlfriend. A tank is not a tank without these cute suckers (as my husband calls him) ;-)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> If I came off sounding rude about the profiles I really didn’t mean too! I can see that you are a very big contributor to this site, and the profiles are amazing. I guess what I meant is that It may be hard to tell if you like a fish without actually seeing it in person. Although I do here ya on them not showing their full beauty while they are stressed in the stores. I didn’t mean to sound rude, I greatly appreciate all the help you (and everyone else) have given me.


 
That's OK, no offense taken. I actively promote our profiles every chance I get because we are working to expand and improve them and I have obviously spent hours doing what I can toward this goal, and I like to see people _using_ them.;-)



> And I thought it said in the cycling guide not to plant unless you are experienced with plants already. Not that it’s a bad method or shouldn’t be done. Maybe I read it somewhere else. I have been reading a lot and just trying to get facts from more experienced rather than just believing everything I see on the internet.


Wise precaution, just because it appears on the internet does not make it reliable. On the plants, some try and fail...but that's because they don't understand the basics that will ensure success just as there are basics with fish to ensure success. We are all here to help everyone.




> And thanks for more good news on the pleco, Ill make sure I pick out the best one, plus I don’t need him right away. And good to know about the cycling, I guess water, substrate and wood can go in Sunday and hopefully I can get plants that Monday.


 
I can't stress this enough...make sure you thoroughly research any "pleco" you see before you buy it. Sad to say, some store staff know very little about these fish, and you need to know the species (scientific name) and track it down. "Pleco" covers hundreds of fish, some of which are not even related to the true plecostomus.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Listen to Byron and Lisa about planting the tank then adding the fish. I have to admitt I was doubtful the first time I tryed it but it really does work. I have set up several tanks by filling them with lots of plants and the same day adding several fish and I have not lost a single fish yet, the fish have always been perfectly happy and none stressed! Real plants are wonderful and make the tanks look amazeing. I will never go back to plastic plants. 
Good luck with you fish which ever ones you decide on.

Edited to add: Since you are going to do plants you should do an internal filter (like a sponge filter)or a canister filter it will be better for the plants because the HOB filters like the one you are looking at will break the water surface causeing the CO2 to be lost which is bad for the plants.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Good point from Amanda on the filter. I shied away from that previously, but I would just suggest you consider what fish are intended, and provide suitable filter flow. There are fish that need a slight current, there are those that don't. And in both cases a fish may do poorly if it is without the current it needs or is constantly battling one it doesn't need.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Dont think i can afford a nice canister filter atm, but how bout this only because I have a petco gift card

http://www.petco.com/product/2399/M...e-Canister-Filter.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Filters

I under stand how sponges work, but what do i actually need to provide adaqute filtration for my tank. I dont really like the look of air bubbles or anything.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

That filter is $70. You can get a RENA canister filter for your 30g for the same price. I paid $80 for my Eheim 2213 for my 55g too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I was only able to spend 70 on that because I have 50 to petco, ill look around.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with Lisa I have read great reviews on both the filters she suggested. The only thing about the one you are looking at is that I feel like the tubes are still to close to the top of the tank and would be almost the same as the HOB you were looking at.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

What about this one?
http://www.petco.com/product/13594/Penn-Plax-Cascade-Canister-Filters.aspx
I have not used this particular one but I have used there products before without any problems.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Well my heart just broke. Walked into the fish factory and there was a 55 gallon hood and stand for 190. The lady said they sold it to someone a few months ago but they just came back because they wanted a bigger tank. Upsetting because I'm about to spend 100 on a stand for my 30 gallon. 

Doubt we could find room in the new apartment for it. And a 55 may be too heavy for the second floor
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

bigehugedome said:


> Well my heart just broke. Walked into the fish factory and there was a 55 gallon hood and stand for 190. The lady said they sold it to someone a few months ago but they just came back because they wanted a bigger tank. Upsetting because I'm about to spend 100 on a stand for my 30 gallon.
> 
> Doubt we could find room in the new apartment for it. And a 55 may be too heavy for the second floor
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I feel your pain. Something like that happened to me. I bought my tank and then someone told me about another store that I had not heard of. I went to check it out and see what kinds of fish they might have to stock my new 60 gallon tank. In that store, they had a 75 gallon with stand, filter and heater for quite a bit less then I paid for my 60. I would have taken it back but it was already full of gravel and water. Ugh!:shock:

Don't worry though, chances are you will find a good deal on something else. If you are happy with your tank, try not to look at those deals with regret. ;-)


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a pretty good deal at Fish Factory. It's ashame I didn't meet you a month ago. I just sold my 55g on Craigslist with tank, hood, stand, and Eheim 2213 filter for $230. I think it's good to start smaller though. I started with a 55g and just recently upgraded to a 120g. Get the hang of things first, then upgrade later. Plus, you're right. You don't want to take a chance on a 2nd floor wit ha heavier tank. Are you at the apartments right by Outback on Street Rd? By the way, what did you think of the Fish Factory?


----------



## burnsbabe (Jul 15, 2010)

I feel like I'm pimping these little fish out big time but if you're still in the market for a group of rasboras don't just settle for the Harlequins, there are lots of other fantastic species. Right now I'm running a 30g tank with a group of 12 Lambchop Rasboras (Trigonostigma espei) and am looking about the Scissortails as well (Rasbora trilineata). Both have fantastic color.

My tank is planted as well and I'm currently using a HOB filter. I haven't had any problems, you just have to keep the water level high so there isn't much splash. Just my experience. If I could afford a canister for it right now I would though. So that's a take it or leave it in my opinion.

Also, if you haven't gotten your Zebra Laoches yet check out the Dwarf Chain Loaches (Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki). They're fantastic as well.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Not upset about the 55gal anymore. Its gonna be so expesnive to get substrate/plants/wood/filters. It just sucked seeing it there. Im gonna be plenty happy with what I got. Im freaking out! Wish I could start it right now but gotta wait one more week till we move.

Lisa: Fish factory was cool! The people were super nice, and they had some great looking fish. They also had some poor looking ones.....mainly the black rubys like you said. Did not like all aquatics at all. I did not see one employee the whole time!!!! I could have robbed the place. Some fish had white spots and they had 3 zebra loaches but were labled yoyo's. Their koi were amazing though.

But you could not be any more wrong about petland. It must have been a while since you were there cause they had a great selection for a chain store. To start off, my girlfriend and I LOVE petstores. She works at CARES emergency animal hospital, we fostered kittens for 2 years. Have 4 cats of our own, and two rabbits. Out of all the stores we went to in the past 2 years I have never seen one like petland. The dogs were together in cages having fun, the rabbits were having fun, the kittens have plenty to play with, heck even the hamsters have their own little playground and were running around like crazy! The people were also very very nice. But their fish room.....just like you said, very very clean....but.......they had clown, yoyo, and zebra loaches (only 1), BEAUTIFUL cherry barbs, scissortail and some other rasboras. Amazing young tiger barbs! The place was great! And buy one get one wensdays, you cant beat that! All their fish had amazing color and were swimming around having fun! Dont remember if they had black ruby barbs though.

Calmwaters: That filter looks good, im going to look into the 65 gallon one.

Burnsbabe:yes the scissortails are very nice, but they get way to big for me.

So im thinking 5 zebras, school of cherry barbs, school of raspboras, and if possible, a school of something else. Im gonna assume that with that canister filter and plants I should be ok. Just gotta find a mix of things that will work together.

http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AquTankName=&AquListBoxTank=Choose&AquTankLength=30&AquTankDepth=12&AquTankHeight=18&FormSubmit=Update&AquListBoxFilter=Penn+Plax+Cascade+700&AquTextFilterRate=65+&AquListBoxFilter2=Choose&AquTextFilterRate2=N%2FA+&AquFilterString=tetra&AquTextBoxQuantity=&AquTextBoxRemoveQuantity=&AlreadySelected=200909300249%3A5%3A%3A%2C200909300041%3A6%3A%3A%2C200912011158%3A8%3A%3A%2C200912111343%3A1%3A%3A&FilterMode=Display+all+species&AqTempUnit=C&AqVolUnit=gUS&AqLengthUnit=inch&AqSortType=cname&FilterQuantity=2&AqJuvMode=&AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple

Thats kinda over stocked as it is but if i could add a school of tetras, that would be nice.

Waiting for sweetaquatics.com to get back to me with plant questions. And yes I was planning on getting the drift wood there. I guess I will keep posting updates as they happen. Hopefully I can find time to paint my tank tommorrow. Thanks again everyone for all of your help!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I never said anything bad about Petland. They are very clean and their tanks are healthy. If you wanted me to comment on the rest of their animals I would have. I agree, they do take very good care of all their animals. Puppies are healthy and playful, cats have thing to play with, etc. It is a very clean and friendly place. My comment was on the variety of fish. I can sometimes be lacking depending on what you're looking for (like tetras, for example). I am aware that they carry clown and yoyo loaches, but I didn't mention it because theya re not suitable for your tank. As for the Zebra Loaches, see if you can talk to a mananger about ordering you more. It will save you the 40 minute drive to Captain Nemo's for them. If they carry them in stock, I'm sure they can get more for you. I've never looked for Rasboras so I couldn't comment on that. I'm glad you checked it out and liked it though. I only go on Wednesdays ;-)

I think your stock list looks good so far. Cherry Barbs are beautiful and one of the more peaceful Barbs. If you get a nice mix of male/female, the males will show they're true bright colors more because they have females to impress. What kind of rasbora are you thinking of?


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, I thought you said they dont have any loaches. Sorry. Yea they only have a few variations of tetras and barbs, etc. But overall a great place. From what I can tell the Zebra looked healthy but he was just starting at me from his hiding spot and every time he started to come foward to check me out I would move my head to get a better look at him and he got scared and hid again. Im gonna give them a call and ask, but thinking that Ill go the Wensday after I move to get my cherries and ill get the loaches a little later. Thanks again!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

He was probably skittish because he was by himself and they are shoaling fish. B1G1 Wednesdays would be awesome to get a group of 5. At that time, you can always through in an extra Cherry Barb for free, too...haha. I have saved a whole lot of money by going there on Wednesdays trying to stock a 120g tank ;-)


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I know I felt so bad for him, all alone. Actually every time I see clown loaches they are always alone, and I feel bad. Petland had like 8.

Where did you get the black substrate for your old 55gl in your pics. Im still deciding what I wanna get.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is Eco-Complete substrate. It is not necessary in a planted tank, but I love it. It settles in very nicely and has a nice contrast of different gravel sizes. Looks very, very natural too. It's more money than most gravel, but the extra $10-$15 was worth it to me. I believe I ordered it from Drs. Foster and Smith, but PetSolutions.com also has it and offers free shipping on purchases of $99 or more.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

On Sale at petco for 15.99!!!!!!!!! 20lbs.

Now that I think about it, I was looking at that, or some kind of sand, but the black background and black gravel will make the fish and plants look nice


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow! That is a GREAT deal. I paid $19.99/bag on sale on the internet. I'd jump on that if you're interested in that gravel. Black background and black gravel is my favorite. Plants and fish really stick out when surrounded by black, IMO.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

40lbs should be fine right?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes. I had 60 lbs in my 55g, and I have 120 lbs in my 120g and it is more than enough.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Just an update, finally got to paint the back of the tank. I did it late last night and was super tired and out of it. Possibly in the wost condition to work on a fish tank. I forgot to give the back a good cleaning before i sparayed it, so Im hoping it sticks well. It looked pretty good while wet, but i donno. A few more coats will hopefully fix it up. At least i remembered to cover up the sides and top!

Question about lighting, Bryon goes by low tech and thats great for me!!!! So im assuming a single bulb will be fine. I just have a standard hood, The lid actually broke so Im gonna get a new one. Just checking that 1 bulb should be fine. My reflector is an all glass 30'' 20watt. Im guesing the buld is the 23'' or 24''. Will that be fine if i just get a "plant bulb" Or should I look into reflectors that have 2 bulbs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

A single bulb should be fine over a 30g.Just get a "full spectrum" or "daylight" bulb from Walmart/Lowes in 6500k.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks bones!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

A word on the bulbs. Home Depot by us does not carry them. If you go to Lowe's on Business Route 1, they have the "Daylight" bulb you are looking for. I think it's $6-$7 compared to $18 at any LFS. I'm sure the Lowe's by Neshaminy Mall will carry the same bulb as well since that is a bit closer for you. Look for the 6500k rating. I 'think' they are made by GE, but they most certainly carry it. I bought 4 for my 120g tank.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

here I am with another question lol. As far as ferts go for the non substrate rooted, Is there anything petco has I should get, or should I get something else/somwhere else. The petco online sale ends tonight so im gonna grab those eco-completes(i reaaaally like the look, and 15.99!!!!) and the Penn Plax canister that was suggested earlier (reviews look good). Im saving so much going through petco, its insane!


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Most people here recommend Flourish Comprehensive liquid fert.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

And as far as I know, the tetra safe start does not condition tap water. Its just adds bacteria to start cycling. How is the API tap water conditioner? Will that be all i need?


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

The API should be fine.Tetra Aqua Safe and Prime are others.I've used all 3(currently use Prime) without any problems.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I use Prime as well and never had a problem. It's the only conditioner I use now. I also use the flourish Comprehensive for liquid ferts. Petco should carry both.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Just going over all the posts and missed a few things from you Lisa. I’m moving to old street road. So I’m right off of street, but I think I’m on the other side of the Outback. I am west of Rt.1. 

And about the window tint on your tank. That’s a great idea! I didn’t get a chance to see the tank since I painted it (its sitting at my parents) so I don’t know how it will turn out. I’m hoping it does not chip. But I will deal with it as it happens. If I don’t like the paint tonight I can scrape it off and give it a good cleaning and try your method.

I was in the process of making a stand, but because of time constraints, and lack of proper skills, I decided to scratch that idea. I just couldn’t see spending $60-$80 on dumb particle board stands, but I cannot afford a nice $200 one. I found the ones at the hidden reef, and I’m going to get that. It’s made of pine, so it should be a little better. The problem is they get a little knocked up from transport and the Hidden Reef won’t take a few bucks off. I’m going back today to see if they got any new ones, if not I’ll have to get it and touch it up myself. 

After reading up on it, I decided to go with the eco-complete. I got the Penn Plax 700 (thanks Amanda). And I’m going to get the other conditioners and ferts tonight, and hopefully the bulb. My car is still in the shop so this is going to be a pain.

Sweet Aquatics just emailed me! SO excited! She is going to give me suggestions for my tank. Buying drift wood online is so hard though. I just can’t picture it in my tank. And I want to make sure I have enough right away. I want one center piece (not in the center that’s cheesy IMO) sticking up and then enough on the sides to make some caves and stuff. And I will get a flat rock or two for the bottom.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

You aren't moving to Arbor Lane Apartments, are you? That's where I lived for a year before buying a house with my now husband. I'm sure your paint job will come out well. Quite a few people have tried that method this forum, and as far and I know, has turned out just fine. I agree that Hidden Reef should take a few bucks off if the stand is slightly damamged. Try talking to a manager. Also, maybe see what Fish Factory has. Have you checked Craigslist at all? Oh, and you won't be disapoointed with the Eco-Complete. I love it!

The pieces of driftwood at Sweet Aquatics are a bit plain, but very cheap. Maybe for your centerpiece piece you can search around the local stores for the one you love (Petland also sells driftwood and stones in the back left of the store) and get your smaller plainer pieces through Sweet Aquatics to save money. Just a thought.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes that is where I'm moving. Please don't tell me any bad things . 

Yea the drift wood has been a bit of a pain. But I'll find something. Yea craigslist was a no go. Didn't see anything at the ff either. 

Here is what sa emailed me about plants. If any one has suggestions. I didn't get to look at them yet
Scott,
I hope we live up to your expectations.
For the tank you are describing I would not go with the amazon sword, it will be bigger than the tank in no time. If you like the look you could go with the amazon compacta sword and another good one for a 29 gallon is the rosette sword.
The melon you mentioned is it the melon sword or the red melon sword. Neither one will outgrow a 29 but the melon will work in a 29 gal.
For the misc. plants I don't have any java fern windelov or spatterdock right now.* 
I will go over the plant pack with some suggestions for each category
Foreground- narrowleaf microsword, narrowleaf chain sword
Bare root anubias- nana
bunch plants- rotala indica, ludwigia ovalis, myriophyllum pinnatum, rotala wallichii, water wisteria, anacharis, pennywort
Vallisneria- any would work except jungle val.
Aponogeton- crispus or undulatus
Cryptocoryne- any would work just depends on the size and color you want
potted cryptocoryne- any would work just depends on the size and color you want
misc plants- bolbitis, dwarf lily, java fern
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

*A couple comments on the plants in the list.*

Foreground- narrowleaf microsword, narrowleaf chain sword
*Go with the latter; the former I suspect is not a true Echinodorus (sword), the name escapes me at the moment but I recall it is more demanding.*
Bare root Anubias- nana
bunch plants- rotala indica, ludwigia ovalis, myriophyllum pinnatum, rotala wallichii, water Wisteria, anacharis, pennywort
*This is a lot of bunch plants for a 29g. PErsonally, I think one or two species will be adequate with everything else. Select what you like for contrast. I would not suggest Wisteria for this setup.*
Vallisneria- any would work except jungle val.
Aponogeton- crispus or undulatus
*I have both in the left rear side of my current SE Asian Stream 70g tank if you want to look at the posted photos. A. crispus are the two plants at the left edge, A. undulatus are the two shorter and lighter green plants to the right of the others. A. crispus is a lovely plant; the leaves on mine are today about 2 feet long, winding across the surface. But they are narrow and thsu do not totally block out light; this is for me a superb plant. And it very readily flowers and produces daughter plants similar to swords.*
Cryptocoryne- any would work just depends on the size and color you want
*Agree. Red/brow leaf species are perfect as they are sometimes the only way to get "colour" close to the substrate and they do well in the shade of ther plants and floating, even demanding it.*
potted cryptocoryne- any would work just depends on the size and color you want
misc plants- bolbitis, dwarf lily, Java Fern
*The lily would be nice, it produces long stems with floating leaves that can be effective.*

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Bigdome let me know how you like the filter as I am also in the market for one.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions, Bryon. Those plants are just suggestions from Mary. I olnly get 2 bunch plants. Here is what I get, the bold stuff is what im thinking about getting:

1 Sword (Med or Potted) *Melon, Kleiner bar or Indian Red*

2 Potted Foreground (can be substituted for microsword portions) *narrow leaf sword, sagittaria subulata, lilaeopsis mauritana*
1 Med Bare Root Anubias *nana*
2 Bunch Plants, *Ludwigia ovalis, pennywort,anacharis*
5 Vallisneria- *corkscrew, spiralis (leapord?)*
1 Aponogeton Bulb with sprouts *crispus*
2 Med Bare Root Cryptocorynes *Walkeri, wendtii bronze*

1 Potted Cryptocoryne (priced at $3.50 or lower) *Undulata*
2 Miscellaneous plant (choose from dwarf lily, java fern, java fern windelov, java fern narrowleaf, moss ball, spatterdock, banana plant, dwarf onion plant) *dwarf lily, moss ball, java fern*

Now, since they are cheap, and im already paying for shipping, i can add more to this package. My questions are:

1: Foreground- i would like a "carpet", something to cover nicely, but the whole bottom does not need to be covered. On the site is says sagittaria subulata will carpet in weeks, but how many do i need for that?
2. 5 vals- should i get a few species, or 5 species, so like 2corkscrews and 2 spiralis and one spirialis leapord? Or 5 seperate Vals
3: how do you work with mossballs and java fern? How many do you need to cover your wood, etc like you do so well in your tanks?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Bigdome let me know how you like the filter as I am also in the market for one.


Will do!


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

bigehugedome said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, Bryon. Those plants are just suggestions from Mary. I olnly get 2 bunch plants. Here is what I get, the bold stuff is what im thinking about getting:
> 
> 1 Sword (Med or Potted) *Melon, Kleiner bar or Indian Red*
> 
> ...


The narrow-leaf sword can be used as a "carpet" plant.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Sprayed the tank one more time. Looks good I think. One more time should do it.Got the light bulb, some buckets, flourish and prime, I got a stand from petsmart :--( it should be fine, I think Im just stressing for no reason. Why would they sell a tank for a 29 gallon if it couldnt hold a 29 gallon with all its contents.

Ordered alot of driftwood I think. I wanted to order the extra pieces now so they would ship with the plants. Speaking of plants, Im still looking them over. Not sure what to get. Im gonna figure it out over the weekend and tell them on monday.

Im pretty sure I have/ordered everything now, except for the fish and their food. Im so pumped! Ill keep updating as I go. This time next week Ill be moving to the new place (hopefully Lisa can tell me nice things about the place).


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, Bryon. Those plants are just suggestions from Mary. I olnly get 2 bunch plants. Here is what I get, the bold stuff is what im thinking about getting:
> 
> 1 Sword (Med or Potted) *Melon, Kleiner bar or Indian Red*
> 
> ...


You're most welcome.

The lilaeopsis mauritana was what I was thinking of previously when I mentioned it is not a true sword. It needs very bright light (so I'm told), I personally would not mix it with the others that don't. This is one of those areas like fish where you have to consider a plant's (fish's) needs and not combine those that differ too much.

I would also avoid anacharis. There have been a couple threads here recently with comments from others that this plant can fall to pieces regularly and make quite a mess. It is useful in goldfish tanks as it grows fast, does better in cooler water, and even if eaten still survives.

To your questions.

1. Sagittaria subulata and Echinodorus tenellus are very similar, often confused they are so similar; the latter grows much faster. Two plants will establish themselves probably in a few weeks, then they will send out copious runners with daughter plants. I would only get two.

2. Vallisneria--I would get one or two species, no more. The corkscrew is nice because of the twisting leaves. As to species, this varies. If you check out our profile on this plant you will see I list is as V. spiralis forma tortifollia, as from my considerable digging this is what most agree on. However, the plant any nursery supplies as "corkscrew" may be the same even if they call it a different name. The "leopard" is straight and taller.

3. I've never used moss balls. As for covering the wood, do you perhaps mean Java Moss, rather than Java Fern? Check out our profiles, both of these are now included. And info on both will answer you.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

OK, so....This is what I like, and think will do good. Please correct me if I should change anything. I wanna finish the order if possible.

1 Sword (Med or Potted) *Melon (or red)*
2 Potted Foreground (can be substituted for microsword portions) *narrow leaf sword, sagittaria subulata, *
1 Med Bare Root Anubias *nana*
2 Bunch Plants, *Ludwigia ovalis, pennywort*
5 Vallisneria-* (3)corkscrew, (2)spiralis* 
1 Aponogeton Bulb with sprouts *crispus*
2 Med Bare Root Cryptocorynes *Walkeri, wendtii bronze*
1 Potted Cryptocoryne (priced at $3.50 or lower) *Undulata*
2 Miscellaneous plant *dwarf lily, Java Fern, (may add on some java moss)*

Again, kinda confused on foreground. What should be the best for me to get a nice "carpet"
fairly quickly? Should I only get one type of foreground?

Is that ok to get the three different cryptocorynes?
Is that ok for the Vals(i really like both)?

These plants may be the death of me ha!. I know its gonna take me a long time to pick where everything should go in my tank.....which leads me to another question. I should have my tank up saturday( 1 week!!!) or sunday. Should I fill it like 3/4's water and run the filter? I wont get the plants/wood untill monday-wensday. Then when I get them just set everything up? Do the plants need be introduced to the tank any specific way?


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

bigehugedome said:


> OK, so....This is what I like, and think will do good. Please correct me if I should change anything. I wanna finish the order if possible.
> 
> 1 Sword (Med or Potted) *Melon (or red)*
> 2 Potted Foreground (can be substituted for microsword portions) *narrow leaf sword, sagittaria subulata, *
> ...


*Chain Leaf Sword varieties are foreground and potentially can form a "carpet effect,"

Narrow or Broad Leaf.
*


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

A thought on the "carpet" effect. "Carpet" can mean different things to different aquarists, but if you are thinking the carpet like Amano's tanks where the bottom is literally a lawn, I would not if you intend bottom fish. If you plant on having loaches, Corydoras, or similar, and other substrate feeders like dwarf cichlids, some of the smaller gourami, Dario or Badis--and most of us do have some of these to add interest to the lower level--you will want open substrate at the front so they can feed and be observed. The pygmy chain swords or dwarf Sagittaria will cover the substrate but not like a lawn so open spaces will be easy to maintain by trimming runners.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Not to mention you will have that beautiful dark substrate you will want to show off. The Green against the dark substrate will be striking. I am very excited for you and can't wait to see how your tank looks when set up. 

Paint job looks good so far.

As far as Java Moss goes, I love it. I saw it in so many different aquariums and finally found a place that had some. I just added mine this week to a new piece of Mopani wood and it is taking off already. The amount I got was pretty tiny.

I didn't tie mine to the wood or anything, I just kind of hooked it onto the rough spots on the wood and it is rooting itself to it. I can't wait for it to fill out more. 









Dr. Foster's and Smith has some really nice pieced of Mopani wood. I have always been happy with what they sent me. I am getting a few more pieces this week and I can't wait. My whole aquarium is going to be stuffed full of wood and plants. lol


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Great, didnt even think about the carpet and bottom dwellers! That will be my list of plants, and thanks Inga im gonna do java moss because of your pic. Looks neat!

If i can get my plants on saturday (shipped usps) is it ok for them to not be set up untill sunday?


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

When I shipped plants from Natalie on here, she told me I could float them in the water for a bit. As excited as you are, do you seriously think you can wait until Sunday? LOL C'Mon, you will be up all night planting your tank. I know I was and I started immediately when I got them. Heck, I was checking the porch for a package every hour. lol


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Take them out of the box. They'll come wrapped in newspaper and placed in a bag. Remove them from the bag and unwrap them. I rinsed them under room temperature tap water. If you aren't planting them right away, put them in a bucket of room temperature water. I used declorinator as well, just in case. You're perfectly fine waiting a day to plant them. I've never had any problem with doing that.

I didn't see any Zebra Loaches at Captain Nemo's but they were getting another shipment Monday. I'd definitely ask Petland if they can order them for you though. Can never beat B1G1!


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

cool lisa! Thanks, however, you didnt comment on Arbor lanes. Please tell me you didnt have any problems there.

Inga, your right, even though I will be super tired from moving, if I have the plants they are going in that day


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

bigehugedome said:


> cool lisa! Thanks, however, you didnt comment on Arbor lanes. Please tell me you didnt have any problems there.
> 
> Inga, your right, even though I will be super tired from moving, if I have the plants they are going in that day


 
Dang! Now we have to wait until next Sunday? Ugh! I don't even like waiting for other peoples tanks to be set up. lol I suppose you won't get us pictures right away either, hm? That should be a requirement of the forum. lol


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Arbor Lanes wasn't bad. You most certainly can't beat the rent, but it is an old complex with old buildings. Air conditioning and heat is extremely loud. You'll be turning up the volume on your TV when the air or heat kicks on. The floors are also very thin. We could hear every time the person upstairs walked around (not fun when they have a 2 year old kid who never stops). If you got a 3rd floor apartment, you'll never experience that. What's nice is certainly the location. Lots of food stores,shopping, Route 1, etc. The pool is also nice and is included in the rent. Wouldn't it be funny if you moved into our old apartment? That would be strange. We were in E109.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok thats good, I was worried hahah. I am in c106

Inga, I do not start moving untill this saturday coming up, so cant set the tank up untill then. But was not going to be getting the plants and wood untill monday. But hopefully I can get them this saturday and start. I will take plenty of pics and update as i go. I agree that everyone should have pics. Plus everyone that helped should get to see what te tank lookes like cause they all put some work into making it happen. But yes, one more week. Its killong me inside. I may even set up the stand that way its ready when I get to the new place.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Well dear, I will be anxious along with you.  You will have so much to do on Saturday that the fish tank will be the last thing on your mind. I am sure this week will be kept busy with packing and moving plans so that will help keep your mind off of things. I will be looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Soooooo, thanks to Lisa( your tamks are just so nice), my girlfriend and I wanna try another beta. We had one in a bowl and he wound up on the floor one day (cat???). He made the fall, he was out of water when we got home, and he did make it, however he only lived for a few weeks after that.

Well after learning that they need a filter and heater, we wanna try again. We just got home from walmart and got a small bookshelf for our beedroom and figured a 5 gallon would look great there. 

Walmart.com: Tetra 5 Gallon Aquarium Starter Kit and Tetra 50 Watt Heater Bundle: Fish

Now a few questions, we would want to have more then just a beta. Tetras are fine, but would a small school of something else work?
What kind of plants? I can order them tomorrow from SA and save money on shipping.
Will that light be good enough for some plants?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper (Jun 29, 2010)

bigehugedome said:


> Soooooo, thanks to Lisa( your tamks are just so nice), my girlfriend and I wanna try another beta. We had one in a bowl and he wound up on the floor one day (cat???). He made the fall, he was out of water when we got home, and he did make it, however he only lived for a few weeks after that.
> 
> Well after learning that they need a filter and heater, we wanna try again. We just got home from walmart and got a small bookshelf for our beedroom and figured a 5 gallon would look great there.
> 
> ...


Corydoras catfish work well with bettas. I also like to keep Neon Tetras in with my Blue/Red betta... Looks sweet.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Aww, well thank you for the kind compliment. That 55g in my Aquarium Log actually doesn't exist anymore. The 120g took it's place, which I need up update my log with. I have a thread under Photography and videos though, if you'd like to take a look. The rock cave has since been replaced with DW. 

You will have a debate about the betta for sure. Some people agree that keeping other fish with Betta's is okay, but many people (including Byron especially) agree that Betta's are single fish. That being said, a small shoal of something like pgymy corys will bring some activity to the bottom of the tank while the betta will occupy the top and middle portions, so not really in the Betta's way. Also, I just saw the other day that Captain Nemo's has a whole tank full of pgymy corys  I've never seen any in person before, they were very cute. you can also do an apple snail if you like them, but IMO I would not suggest a shoal of tetras in with a betta, especially in a 5g where both occupy the top and middle regions.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Soooooo, thanks to Lisa( your tamks are just so nice), my girlfriend and I wanna try another beta. We had one in a bowl and he wound up on the floor one day (cat???). He made the fall, he was out of water when we got home, and he did make it, however he only lived for a few weeks after that.
> 
> Well after learning that they need a filter and heater, we wanna try again. We just got home from walmart and got a small bookshelf for our beedroom and figured a 5 gallon would look great there.
> 
> ...


That would be a nice setup for a Betta with some live plants. The light may be OK, depends what type the bulb is; but bulbs are not expensive, you can buy Compact Fluorescent bulbs in hardware stores, get a daylight or full spectrum with a kelvin rating around 6500K, it will be perfect and bring out the colours of the Betta and plants naturally.

I really cannot advise tetra with a Betta. Betta are sedate fish that can get stressed out by active fish especially in the close confines of a 5g. Their flowing fins are a real temptation for any tetra, and fish nipping a Betta's fins spells trouble as this also stresses out the poor Betta. And, in reverse, Betta will readily eat tetras. 

Now, having said that, some will say they mix these fish with no trouble. All fish are not the same, I have heard of neons that fin nip voraciously yet the species is not known for this. Similarly Betta, some will attack anything in the tank, others hide. But the natural instincts of these fish is programmed into them by nature, and you or I cannot change that. It's a risk, and given the loser will be your fish, either the Betta or the tetra, I do not agree with taking such a risk with the lives of fish. The Betta is so beautiful it deserves an adequate environment to keep it healthy.

A shoal of corys will be fine, they stay out of the Betta's way, and they certainly will never nip the Betta. Three medium-sized corys, or 5 of one of the dwarf species. Or shrimp.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I was just excited last night and saw tanks with betas and tetras. Then after I posted i thought, "donno if thats a good idead".

But we would love to do the corys! And i didnt even think about just getting a new bulb for that.

So that will be my plan.

What plants would work and how many of each? Im gonna order them today so they ship with my 29 order


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> I was just excited last night and saw tanks with betas and tetras. Then after I posted i thought, "donno if thats a good idead".
> 
> But we would love to do the corys! And i didnt even think about just getting a new bulb for that.
> 
> ...


In a 5g with a betta and corys, crypts are ideal. You can get red/brown leaf varieties that are unique in providing non-green colour in low light; a couploe are in our profiles under Cryptocoryne species. For light green with contrasting leaves in small tanks, the pygmy chain sword is perfect, click on the shaded name to see the profile. One plant, they send out runners once established and you will have plants to spare but they are easily removed after it spreads to your satisfaction. Floating plants are essential for Betta, they spend hours cruising through the floating leaves and dangling roots, plus these plants shade the light. Water Sprite is ideal. Ceratopteris cornuta is the correct species, this one is best floating (see our profile). I personally would leave stem plants out of a 5g because they will be growing so fast you will be constantly in the tank trimming them back (you do this by uprooting the stems and cutting off the tops and planting the cut tops; this can occur every week or second week). Anubias barteri var. nana is a good small plant, it attaches to rock or wood (not planted in the substrate), like the crypts ideal for darker tanks. Or Java Fern to be more realistic to the Betta's natural habitat, also attached to wood or rock. Again, have a look at our profiles and see what you think of them.

As for number, I would say 3 crypts, 1 pygmy chain sword, 1 or 2 Java Fern or 1 Anubias (requiring two bits of wood of course, or rock), 1 Water Sprite. If SA sells these in a group or something, that's fine, my numbers are not mandatory.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome Awesome Awesome! Thanks so much! Im gonna get the plants and get the tank tonight so i can try and paint the back! 

Thanks everyone!

Do you think I should post pics and updates of both tanks in this thread or should i make two new ones??


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree with the Crypts. Once estblished, the will grow very nicely. Know that this is a plant that does not like to be removed, so initially don't panic if you see some melting of the leaves. Once it's rooted well, it will take off, sending up new leaves quite frequently. This stuff took off in my 120g, and I may try it in my 5g once I get a decent amount in my 120g. I love the Red Wendtii. Pgymy chain sword is another good suggestion. It shoots runners out like crazy. It will provide a nice foreground, still leaving room for your corys, if that's the root you decide to go. It is also very easily controlled. I have both Anubias and Java Fern in my 5g, both thriving.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

yay yay yay! my filter and substrate came! Super excited! The canister has 2 baskets. The bottomo has a coarse foam pad, then above that sits carbon. the top basket has 2 things of filter floss. Sice I have plants I wanna ditch the carbon and get bio balls. Is there anytiing specific I should be looking for? Do I just throw them in there or do they have some type of pouch? 
Some pics to hold everyone over untill the real fun begings. SA did not tell me if they could get my plants for this weekends so im nervous.

Filter, I guess the flash made it look like its old but its not










*baskets*
*







*

*substrate: The bags seem really small*
*







*

*Crappy petsmart stand in box*


*







*

*One of the kitties making sure my everything I bring into the apt is OK!*









Its not always a mess, just trying to pack and throw out any junk we dont need


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice going. On the filter, just put the media into the basket. I would use Fluval's Pre-Filoter (the ceramic disks that act as a first stage to remove larger particules) or their BioMax. It really isn't necessary, but it doesn't seem to do any harm in my planted tanks. One box of either will be enough. I suggest Fluval because they are considerably less expensive that the Rena or Eheim media that is basically the same. I use Fluval in my Eheim and Rena canisters.

Byron.

P.S. Kitty seems to be settling down.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

That's just one of the 4 cats that felt the need to sit inside the box on top of the substrate. I'm thinking " if any of these cats rip a hole in that bag then.......!". 

Another question. Food. Is there a brand that you prefer, or at least anything i should look for? Do I need sinking pellets for the loaches or will they eat the scraps. 

Oh and we never gave our fish anything other then pellets and i wanna make sure they get everything they need. So is veggies for the loaches good just like once a week? And what should I be getting from the frozen section? How much should they get that? How long does it last in your freezer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

AWESOME! Very excited for you. Pertaining to food, variety is the spice of life! At any given time I have two different brands of flake food, veggie crisps, sinking granules, algae wafers, sinking shrimp pellets, freeze dried bloodworms (which is rare because they give me allergy attacks) and probably a couple others. I use Omega One and Tetra for flake, Hikari algae wafers, Tetra sinking granules, and I'm not sure of the brand of shrimp pellets off the top of my head. I also feed a variety of frozen food every third day. My frozen variety consists of mysis shrimp, brine shrimp, bloodworms, and Daphia. It sounds like a lot but they last a long time because I rotate what I feed and only every 3rd day. I've had them about 6 months and haven't replaced one yet. I'd say there's 20-30 cubes per pack. They will last in your feezer for a very long time. I got them at Hidden Reef but when I was in there yesterday they didn't have much. Fish Factory also sells them for around the same price (Hidden Reef is $3.99 a pack). I prefer the individual cubes as opposed to the brick that you have to break off. If you choose to do frozen as well, dedicate a small glass to the fish tank and allow the cubes to defrost in a small amount of tank water before feeding it to your fish. As for how much frozen they should get, it will depend on your stock level. 

The loaches or any other bottom feeder should be fed sinking foods just like your regular fish. I feed them the algae wafers, shrimp pellets, sinking granules (which my mid-dwelling fish get most of) and fresh veggies. I usually do fresh veggies every few days and i'll usually still drop in a couple sinking foods along with the fresh veggies. Last night I fed cucumber and it was gone in a matter of hours. The only thing I removed was the skin, but I have 24 bottom feeders ;-) They also like spinach and zuccinni. Many people say to blanch the spinach, but I just rinse it well and attach it to a veggie clip. They go nuts over all of it.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with Lisa fish love varity just like we do. I just want to add if you get the betta try Omega One Betta Buffet Flakes. My guys love them. Mine do not like the betta pellets I had at one time about 20 bettas and none of them liked the betta pellets but they love the flakes and the frozen. Do not give them regular fish flakes because they have a lot of vegi matter and bettas need meat. Can't wait to see pictures of your tanks when you get done.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Great thanks. Never realized that just having 2 different brands of flakes would help alot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Update!!! Got the 5 gallon! Back is already painted! Excite!!!And I got this!









Its submersible! It appears that you can shove it wherever, even if the cord is in the water. Am I correct? I know they are not the best but if it can keep the tank warm then thats all I need.

Any one have any ideas for the hood of my 5gallon. Number one, the space above the filter is big and I KNOW that my one cat will try to go fishing. So far this is my only solution:









Tape to cover over the hole (i will get black tape). Maybe put some cardboard under it. Its too hard to make something with plastic or carboard because the hood is curved.

Also the hood is very very light weight, And im kinda scared it could fall off somehow (if the cats are determined.) any one have suggestions to weigh it down? I was thinking aquarium safe silicone and some sort of weights. Just glue it on the underside of the hood.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL Yeah, I had a hard time wrapping my head around submersing the whole heater, cord and all as well. As far as the solution to the cats. I have heard that people use mousetraps with a regular card from a playing card in it. IF the cat jumps up and touches the card, it snaps and scares the cat. My biggest fear with the 5 gallon would be the repeat of it coming off the table or shelf. Hopefully you can figure out some way to secure it.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't follow. Wouldn't that risk Hurting the cat? I'm not really worried about the tank falling. In fact I'm more worried about the whole 30 gallon tipping over then i am the 5 gallon. 

Betta bowl ~ 5lbs
5gal ~ 50lbs 

But the hood is a diffent story. It maybe weighs 2lbs. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

No, the card thing is not supposed to hurt the cat at all. You don't use the traps with the metal snapper, you use the plastic ones. That is why the playing card is supposed to sit in it, the cat will bump the card first and the trap will snap. People use them for training dogs and cats to stay off the kitchen counters too. I definitely wouldn't advocate hurting an animal of any kind. Especially not a cute fuzzy cat.  I myself never ran into that issue. My cat got along with everyone and everything, like my dogs. Heck my cat used to walk around on the floor next to my little bird and my bunny without issue. lol


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would not glue the hood on the tank; there are times you want to remove it for cleaning, whatever. I always remove my tank covers and clean the glass at every water change, otherwise minerals from the evaporating water will get burned into the glass and never come out.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You could try velco strips put it along the sides or corners. They have them at most craft stores you know the kind that are sticky on the one side. As for those heaters I love them I use them in my betta tanks and now my african dwarf frogs have not had any problem with them.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

If the back of the tank is against the wall, I wouldn't be too concerned. The lid is specially designed to fit on the lip within the tank. I can't see how a cat would ever get this off. My two cats have never even jumped on the bookcase I have my 5g on. 

As for the hole, what I did on my 5g (because of snails in the tank, not cats) is went to the craft store and bought plastic canvas. The kind with the tiny squares on it. I think it was smething like $.99. I cut it to size then taped it onto the back of the tank where the hole is, using a little packaging tape. Worked like a charm.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, i will look into that Lisa. But my one cat is horrible. You cannot stop him, he does whatever he wants to do. If he wants that fish he will try and get it. The problem is he likes getting sprayed with the water bottle so I cant use that. I love him to death he has such a weird personality but he can be bad.

My intent was to never seal the tank, I know i need to take it off for cleanings. I was thinking about velcro but i donno if there is enough space to attatch it on the hood.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

If the hood sits on a lip inside the tank, I'm not sure how the cat would be able to get it off. He can't fit his paw between it as long as you cover the hole that's inthe back of the tank. Depending on where you're placing the tank (mine is on top of a little storage cabinet), you can put stuff on each side of the tank so the cat can't even fit on the shelf to begin with. Is that an option?


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea putting stuff next to the tank may work, Ill have to see once we actually get there. Just trying to prepare ahead of time. Thanks for teh help.

BTW, I doubt Ill be getting the plants this weekend. They actually never emailed me back to discuss when they would ship or if they even had anything for my order. I emailed them again this moring. Its pretty upsetting because they have been so helpful so far but now nothing. I have not heard from them since saturday and I made the selections sunday. I did origionally tell them I didnt need it untill next week, so if they cant ship them then I understand but they could at least let me know.

Oh and I went back to the hidden reef yesterday to get the last odds and ends that I needed and their tanks were horrible. They had 5 people working in the back just talking and I counted 4 dead fish. Their clown loaches looked horrible. Not exactly sure what ICH looks like but they looked bad. The one was gasping for air uptop. Felt so bad, but of course when I was going to say something a customer came back and it took two employees to help him. I just said screw it and left.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sadly, I saw the same thing the other day. Their livebearers especially, look very bad. What disgusted me most was seeing the Parrot Cichlids in bright green, purple, and red. That disgusts me. And, good luck ever finding someone to help you, too! I did see Congo Tetras that looked good, but knowing a lot of their tanks are run on the same filtration system, I will not by any livestock from there again. Ever. I do buy their dry goods and frozen food ad they have the best prices around.

As for Ich, there is a ton of information on the internet about it. As for the look, it looks likethe fish has been sprinkled with grains of salt. That's the best way to describe Ich.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

So i have one thing in the back of my mind that is just bothering the hell out of me. And I know you guys said it would be fine, but....... the bags of substrate look so small that I cant picture it being enough for my tank. Maybe because My tank is at my parents and the substrate is at my place. I donno. Its just bothering me, and If you couldnt already tell, I worry alot lol. I just want this all to go as smoothly as possible.

So what you all were sayiong is like around 2 inches in the front and maybe 3 in the back? I know the calculators online dont work cause they dont take into account thinngs like wood and rock and plants but I donno. Someone reassure me please 

If you dont already know I have 2 bags of eco compleate (20lb each) and I need to fill a 29 gallon (i know i always call it a 30gallon) and a 5 gallon.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Also is this gonna be too much stock?










The filter capacity is at 133% (thanks everyone for suggesting a canister, may not have got the best one but its going to make a big difference then a HOB)

The stock level went from 108% - 121% just because of the pleco. (using the albino, tetra and rasbora just as "place holders", I would like these types of fish but not necessarily those exact species). It says my filter is satisfactory and I should change 40% a week.

And while we are on stock, what are my choices in sizes for the corys for the 5 gal? Someone said either 3 or 5 depending on their size. i will look up species but if I wanted 5 then what should their max size be, and if I wanted 3 what would their max size be?

Thanks in advance!

Here is the link to stock calculator if you wanna mess with stuff.

http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?...AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

40 lbs should be enough for the 29g. You might have enough for the 5g too, but it depends on how deep you want the gravel in the 29g. Like I said, I bought 120g of Eco-Complete for my 120g (6 foot tank...large footprint) and I had enough for my 5g too. One day I may add another bag to the 120g, but for now it is fine. IF you feel you need more, Hidden Reef sells the bags of Eco-Complete for $19.99 each. When I was there the other day, they had 1 left. If it makes you feel better, go pick up the extra bag and return it if you don't end up using it


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Also is this gonna be too much stock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not and will not use these calculator things. Common sense and knowledge should guide you. But having said that, it takes experience to gain this knowledge and sense, but that's what this forum is all about.

You do not have too many fish for a 28g aquarium that is well planted and with a canister filter. I have some suggestions though [below].

I would hold off on the pleco for the moment. You may find the loaches sufficient as substrate residents. Anyway, I always add pleco-type fish last, and there are so many beautiful species that are small (under 4 inches for this tank, they do produce a lot of waste the larger they are, this is probably what is meant by that calculator thing) you may see one later that you really like.

Now to the other shoaling fish. You need more rummynose. As it mentions in the profile, 6 is minimum but this species is much better [=healthier] with 12+. In a 28g, I would get 9.

The rasbora are a good match, 6-7 is fine. The cherry barbs...do you really want them? If you increase the rummys to be a better group... you might want to consider something more contrasting that another (third) same-size shoaling fish. I would look into something like Ember Tetra (a dwarf characins, 9 would be nice), or one of the Carnegiella species of hatchetfish (all of these are in our profiles, use the scientific name option and Carnegiella species will appear consecutively). The latter will add some interest at the top level, a group of 7-8 of one species, or a mix (marble and black-winged) with 5 each? Just some thoughts.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks. The only thing I'm set on is the loaches. I know the pleco will go in last, just trying to plan ahead. Don't really dig the hatchet fish. They are cool looking but i donno, they kinda weird me out lol. I'm not set on cherry barbs but really do like them. The embers are nice. I'll give everything another look. I kinda want something green or blue. But thanks for giving me ideas on stock size
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Thanks. The only thing I'm set on is the loaches. I know the pleco will go in last, just trying to plan ahead. Don't really dig the hatchet fish. They are cool looking but i donno, they kinda weird me out lol. I'm not set on cherry barbs but really do like them. The embers are nice. I'll give everything another look. I kinda want something green or blue. But thanks for giving me ideas on stock size
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cardinal tetra are super with rummynose so there is blue/green and red that cannot be missed; as mentioned in the profile, they share much of the same habitat, so are a true natural mix. And both need soft, acidic water. That's something I forgot earlier with the rummys, they will not last long (nor will cardinals) in basic harder water; they get calcium blockage of the kidneys from the hard water. Can't remember if your parameters were mentioned, but keep the pH below 7 and the hardness below 12 dGH at the very highest.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Not sure how to convert gph to dGH (if you even can) but you said my dGH is around 8. My tap pH is 7.2. Hopefully should be around the same once I move. Pretty sure its the same supplier.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Not sure how to convert gph to dGH (if you even can) but you said my dGH is around 8. My tap pH is 7.2. Hopefully should be around the same once I move. Pretty sure its the same supplier.


GPH is gallons per hour...not sure where this enters the discussion. But anyway, a dGH of 8 is fine. I remember that now (takes some jogging sometimes to get me on track). The pH will lower as the tank matures. Lots of wood (these fish all need that anyway) will help a bit.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Ahaha I Ment GPG (grains per gallon).


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

**Shakes angry fist**

Well everybody. I am very excited, I got the keys to the new place today and will be moving this weekend! That means I can actually set up my tanks! Wooot!

Since I told Sweet Aquatics one date, then tried switching, they did not have everything ready to ship out for today. So hopefully it ships tomorrow for a Monday delivery. I sart school/have work so Im gonna have my parents take the box of plants inside and just open the box and I will rush to get there asap. May actually take off work 

Im going to start a new thread with tons of pictures of the new setups; and Ill stil ask questions here. That way I will have a thread dedicated to common freshwater questions (before starting the tank)and a new thread contiaing the final product and specific questions to my actual setup.

Thanks everyone for your help! look for the new thread tomorrow night!


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

So the stand is built and the tank is on it. Looks good(pics later). Few questions. It was pretty unlevel. I used cardboard and Got it pretty good. should I add bucket buy bucket untll it is filled, checking if it is still level every time? 

Do i need cardoboard or foam in between the tank and the stand? I have the black trim around the bottom.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I would not shim the tank from the stand, rather add your shims under the stand itself to level it. Putting shims under one corner or one side of the tank might cause problems once you add the weight of the gravel, water and decor to that glass.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> So the stand is built and the tank is on it. Looks good(pics later). Few questions. It was pretty unlevel. I used cardboard and Got it pretty good. should I add bucket buy bucket untll it is filled, checking if it is still level every time?
> 
> Do i need cardoboard or foam in between the tank and the stand? I have the black trim around the bottom.


If the stand is wood, it will be fine to set the tank on the stand itself. If metal stand, you should have foam between the tank and stand.

What was unlevel, the top of the stand on which the tank sits, or the stand on the floor? There should be no movement of stand with floor, or tank with stand. IF the stand is solid on the floor but not absolutely level, that is OK.  My floor has a very slight slope on one side of the room but the tank is level of the stand and the stand is solid on the floor.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

The Top of the stand on which the tank sits is unlevel. It is good after being shimmed.( I did shim the stand. Not the tank) the stand is rocking but I have it on top of a rug on top of carpet(no difference without the rug) I would think that once it is filled it will not rock, am I right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok so I got it level, and it barely moves at all now, and its filled. I LOVE the substrate. Only one thing i can think of, the current seems strong. I am using the spraybar, and only one section. Here it is!


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Ph is 7.2
Ammonia .25ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 0ppm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Did you add dechlorinator ? just trying to figure out where ammonia reading is coming from in tank with no fish?Might check the tapwater for ammonia.
I would also consider using dechlorinator such as PRIME or AMQUEL+ both of which address ammonia,nitritres,chlorine,and chloramines.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

It was the Tap but also before I used prime
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

after using prime, everything is zero. I hope the pH goes down with the wood. I have one major issue. There is cat hair on the top of the water. I tried using the net to scoop everything out but its not working. The water is clear its just that the hair up top is horrible looking


----------



## Anichka20 (Aug 28, 2010)

how do you post a new thread or post or w/e you call it? Im really new and have no idea how to do this please help!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Anichka20 said:


> how do you post a new thread or post or w/e you call it? Im really new and have no idea how to do this please help!


Find the appropriate section you want to post in, and on the left at the top is a button "New Thread". Click that, and away you go.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/29-5-gallon-tanks-50486/

Thats the link to my tank builds incase your interested/didnt already see it.


----------

